# New smoking rig



## Steve H (Feb 16, 2019)

I had a small rig that I used for cold smoking. But I also used it for BBQ as well. And since it was a cheapy it rotted out. So, I got another small grill, on clearance from Lowes. So with the My lowes card and military discount it cost 19.00 shipped. Then I got a 12" and 6" oval A-MAZE-N tubes. The 12" will be for when I do my bacon on my charcoal  smoker. The 6" will be for the grill. Tomorrow I'm going to do mozzarella cheese while I'm doing more work in the kitchen. Will be using comp. blend for probably 4 hours.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 16, 2019)

Woo-Hoo!
There Ya go Steve! A dedicated smoker!
This is going to be good!  Watching!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 17, 2019)

This little guy worked well. The tube worked better then the tray for this. I was going for 4 hours. But after a taste at 3 hours I pulled the cheese. Real good flavor.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice bunch of cheese there!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 17, 2019)

Looks Great, Steve.
Nice color!
I bet it does taste as good as it looks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice looking cheese Steve. Good color on those. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 17, 2019)

Great looking cheese Steve


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2019)

There you go that cheese smoking bug still has a gripe on you. 
Looks good and I'm sure the taste is great too.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Feb 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> There you go that cheese smoking bug still has a gripe on you.
> Looks good and I'm sure the taste is great too.
> 
> Warren



Yup! And it just gets worse and worse!


----------

